# Pet Soap



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Does anybody have a good pet shampoo recipe ???? I sure would like to try one .


----------



## Narrow Chance (Oct 29, 2007)

I found one at about.com in the soap making section. Don't have the link right now.. but I tried it and not only does it work.. it actually sells!


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

I think there's one in the recipe section?


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

I try ed the one in the Recipe section and it didn't do to good for me . I don't know but I don't think it had enough Lye in it . I don't know .


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

good items to put in dog soap 
eucalyptus
tea tree
neem oil
cedar 
coffee grounds ground fine
rosmary
lavender 
emu oil


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

Make a liquid soap with wonderful stuff for dogs, itchy skin, make em smell good etc....and sell it as pet shampoo. Given a choice, although everyone loved my little doggy bone shampoo bars...they want liquid just like we do for our hair. Vicki


----------



## Bethel (Oct 4, 2008)

Ha Vicki , Do you have a recipe for Liquid Dog Shampoo ?


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2009)

Jerome, any liquid soap recipe will work, it is what essentials oils that you put in it that works.. 
Barb


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

I just looked through the jeffers pet catalog. Noted all the wonderful stuff supposedly in all of them, and sort of mixed it up myself. 

I have been playing with this ginger I grow, puts out a bud sack before it flowers, that is full of geletanious stuff (Awaupuhi) ((Think the inside of aloe vera) on it's own it's very sudsy and has natural gycerin in it. Years ago it was THE thing to have in shampoos and conditioners and Paul Mithcell was a very popular brand back then (the 80's or so). When you go to Hawaii they cut these and give them to you to take into the falls to wash your hair, you smash them on the rocks. 

I grow all sorts of really exotic things like this  LOL! so anyway I am putting this into my liquid soap, now shampoo line. Plants are super expensive if you try to actually buy them from Hawaii but I found yellow ginger at a local nursery and they are ordering more that will be in, in April. I am going to grow a much larger bed of this...and use it as a natural conditioner and as this lovely ingredeient in my shampoo. At this point I have one customer using it, besides all my normal guinea pigs...we shall see just how the perservative works. This all was triggered by a shampoo in the jeffers pet catalog for dogs  Vicki


----------

